
Trump asks for tanks, helicopters at military parade for July 4th - ETHisso2017
https://beta.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/trump-asks-for-military-tanks-on-the-mall-as-part-of-grandiose-july-fourth-event/2019/07/01/e9d274ee-9adc-11e9-8d0a-5edd7e2025b1_story.html
======
dang
Please don't post garden-variety politics to Hacker News. There needs to be an
intellectually interesting angle for such a story to be on topic here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
olliej
Because burning tax payer money for a parade is a great use of funds

~~~
londons_explore
Taxpayers should get to see what their money goes to buy.

~~~
olliej
By wasting more money helping some wannabe dictator?

------
daly
An Abrams M1A2 tank weighs 69.4 tons.

I suppose they plan to repave the street later.

~~~
burfog
I saw one in a parade. It left tread prints, but the road still worked.

Even if the road didn't work, repaving isn't that big of a deal. It's a small
price to pay for seeing a massive tank roll down the street.

